# Venomous training



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

I have wanted to keep DWA species for quite some time now and I intend on doing so in the not too distant future. 

My only hold back is; I don't have enough experience in handling such animals to make me comfortable enough to own one.

I have quite a bit of experience with non-venomous species and would like to migrate to venomous.

I am not an idiot, nor a dreamer. I am a sensible, intelligent person and tend to learn very quickly.

If there is anyone who would care to share their knowledge with me on a one to one basis and show me the ropes of venomous snake keeping (more handling to be honest with you) I would be most appreciative if you could you PM me please.

NB: I know there is a course that runs in Bristol, but it is VERY expensive. 

Thank you for your time,
Lee


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

speak to tigersnake he is an excellent trainer


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

I already have done - I would love for him to mentor me.

He suggested you, however.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

really , I dont know why, I only keep corn snakes, i think hes just being modest


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

hello pete are you around on sat afternoon by chance ?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> I have wanted to keep DWA species for quite some time now and I intend on doing so in the not too distant future.
> 
> My only hold back is; I don't have enough experience in handling such animals to make me comfortable enough to own one.
> 
> ...


you could try siuk


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

mark elliott said:


> you could try siuk


What? Siuk is giving mentoring? I thought he had only just started out recently??? Confused now.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no im not:lol2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

No offence intended Si, but its probably best that you aren't just yet, it takes a lot of practice to be a competent and safe handler.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

none taken at all  , I most certainly wouldnt be offering mentoring.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

leptophis said:


> really , I dont know why, I only keep corn snakes, i think hes just being modest


Hmmm! Yes, I've seen your "Corn Snakes". 



Angi said:


> What? Siuk is giving mentoring? I thought he had only just started out recently??? Confused now.


No, not at all! I know he's not been keeping hots that long.

Neither would he offer he mentoring, nor would I accept it from him.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

ok poop my secrets out then, send me a pm, i have a couple of people coming staurday for training, if you want to join us, but you would need to take a test for part of our criteria for h & s if you ask mark everyone has to do it, I can however email it to you


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Pete.

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> Thanks Pete.
> 
> I've sent you a PM.


good luck with the exams


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

What is this venomous training thing at Bristol. What does it involve ?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> good luck with the exams


Cheers Mark.

I'm going to try and finish the final one tomorrow.

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

96% to beat :no1:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, you're in on it aswell?

Quite the following.

Are you currently being trained by Pete then?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

What does this venomous training involve ?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

training in venomous,


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Pete, while you're about, would you mind replying to my email? : victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

leptophis said:


> training in venomous,


ROFL, one of the best replies ive heard in a long time :2thumb:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> ROFL, one of the best replies ive heard in a long time :2thumb:


Don't encourage him! :lol2:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

what email,


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> Don't encourage him! :lol2:



Im sorry : victory:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

400runner said:


> 96% to beat :no1:


one person has scored 100%


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

vikki_john said:


> What does this venomous training involve ?



Usually, venomous snake husbandary... (caring) venomous snake equipment and handling...(hooks, tongs, trap boxes etc..)

first aid, what to do if a bite occurs..etc... the toxicity of a species venom

The usuall


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> one person has scored 100%


Brian ? Pete?
:lol2:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

leptophis said:


> what email,


I sent you an email this morning in reply to yours.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> one person has scored 100%


I'm fairly sure I didn't go into enough detail with ragards to the individual species in the essay paper.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Brian ? Pete?
> :lol2:


someone correct me if im wrong but i believe it was and old member of pete's staff


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

wrong


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

by the way guys we had baby puff adders born today


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Awwwww......Pics


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol u need to all pm angi as i didnt have a camera with me


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Brian got 100% 
I been an tried it as well...LOL
Hi Pete, Brian, Mark...Seen the house yet Mark.. 
MIKE


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

leptophis said:


> by the way guys we had baby puff adders born today


Congrats!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Nice one...How many?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

8 babies


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

bet they are cute, cant wait to see them on saturday


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

leptophis said:


> wrong


dont know why but i thought it was adam


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Eight Bitis Arietans.....  
Very nice....


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

leptophis said:


> training in venomous,


 
Ha ha.

How long is this course etc ? What methods do you use in teaching people how to handle venomous stuff


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

with a hook normally


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

leptophis said:


> by the way guys we had baby puff adders born today


i've got to have one! it has given me a new urgency to get my application off


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmmmmm

Ya not going the right way in convincing me that this course is any good.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

It's good....perhaps he just doesn't want to convince you......


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

ah well never mind, glidergirl does a cool course


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Pete, would it be OK for me to start training this Saturday?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

yup no worries


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

What time would be best for you?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

the other guys cme at about 12-1pm


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

leptophis said:


> the other guys cme at about 12-1pm


Do they need the lectures too?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

some have had the lectures on the lectures days but all have done what you done read the book, passed the exam, they come for the practical side


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

OK, I'll see about about midday then.

When will you be doing the lectures next?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

not sure, wont be too long


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

OK, no worries, cheers!


----------

